# Question about a new laptop Core 2 Duo

## Shopro

I'm thinking about buying this laptop soon and am just curious what cflags should I use for it, as there have been so much talk about it? Not even sure if it supports 64bit, but even if it does I think I'll be sticking in 32bit, at least for now. Here are the specs. Also all comments are welcome about the laptop, if it's bad let me know what you would change. Tips are also more than welcome about the configure.

 *Quote:*   

> Inspiron E1505  	Intel® Core 2 Duo processor T7400 (4MB Cache/2.16GHz/667MHz FSB)
> 
> Operating System (Office software not included) 	Genuine Windows® XP Professional with re-installation CD
> 
> LCD Panel 	15.4 inch UltraSharp Wide Screen SXGA+ Display with TrueLife
> ...

 

----------

## sedorox

I recently just got a similiar spec'd laptop. A Gateway CX210X (or M285E), their Tablet/convertable laptop. (Centrino) Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 (2.00Ghz), 2gig ram, 80gig 7200rpm sata drive, ATI X1400, etc... So far I'm really happy with it. On the linux side, I have just about everything working, save for the touchscreen and bluetooth, but I haven't had too much time to play lately. 

I wouldn't think use flags would be as much of a concern as cflags. I installed mine following Bob P's Stage 3/1 install (since they don't have a Core Jackass! build yet :p ). I have the following:

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

```

From what I read, the Core 2 Duo is has the EM64T extentions on it. This can be verified by seeing the lm in /proc/cpuinfo. lm=long mode which apparently is intel's EM64T. Also. you might be interested to know, the Core 2 Duo supports Vanderpool, intel's virtualzation. (vmx in cpuinfo, and may need to be turned on in the bios).

Overall I would say that your getting a decent laptop. 

For mine, it is definatly quicker then my other laptop, P4 3.2 HT/EE Prescott with 1gig ram. Good luck!

----------

## Shopro

Thanks for the info. -march=nocona is 64bit right? I'm thinking about using -march=prescott, though I'm not sure if thats the right one for 32bit.

----------

## kevman

The Core Series are not, never were, never will be, can never be considered similar to, have nothing to do with, Prescott. None of them. 

The Prescott is a member of the hot-running, high-clocking, long-pipeline P4 line.

The Core series are a very heat efficient, low clocked, high performance CPU class that needs a different optimization level. They are closer to the Freaking Pentium Pro than the Prescott. I think you should go with "-march=pentium-m -msse3 -mfpmath=sse" . That's what I use.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496285-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

I think we should finally break down and do some testing about this and lay it to rest. En masse.

P.S. Nocona is the 64-bit Prescott. There's Nocona, and then there's 64-bit Prescott, but they are basically the same; Nocona is just the Xeon, Prescott P4.

----------

## Shopro

Just thought about prescott since I read about it from gentoo-wiki.com Safe Cflags. 

 *Quote:*   

>  Intel Core 2 Solo/Duo (Allendale, Conroe, Merom)
> 
> 32 bit
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

One last question, does someone know if the dell keyboards can be change before shipping into different language? I've talk with dell support for 3 times, and all of them told me a different story. One said that it can be, other one told me to contact technical support and the third told me that other than english isnt supported.

----------

## DynamicPink

 *kevman wrote:*   

> The Core Series are not, never were, never will be, can never be considered similar to, have nothing to do with, Prescott. None of them. 
> 
> The Prescott is a member of the hot-running, high-clocking, long-pipeline P4 line.
> 
> The Core series are a very heat efficient, low clocked, high performance CPU class that needs a different optimization level. They are closer to the Freaking Pentium Pro than the Prescott. I think you should go with "-march=pentium-m -msse3 -mfpmath=sse" . That's what I use.
> ...

 

I agree with the testing part. I am looking to purchase a merom laptop and am really confused on the CFLAGS issue, there doesn't seem to be a concensus on what to use.

----------

## wswartzendruber

I compiled my entire ThinkPad T60 (Core Duo) with the Prescott CFLAGS and have never had any trouble with it.

----------

## NaN

I read somewhere (can't remember right now, but I think it was on the GCC fora) that core 2 duo should use -march=nocona with gcc 4.1 and x86_64. This is what I've used on my core 2 duo machine (not laptop though) and it runs like a dream, no problems at all! 

If you are using 32-bit then I believe that pentium-m may be a better choice, though I can't see why you'd want to go 32-bit with a core 2 duo.   :Shocked:   Not sure if there is adefinitive answer though.

David.

----------

## Shopro

I think I'll be sticking in 32bit just to avoid 64bit problems. And maybe wait until 4.3 is out with its own merom --march. And then go 64bit.

----------

## wswartzendruber

I'm not re-emerging world when this thing flies.

----------

## moocha

 *NaN wrote:*   

> If you are using 32-bit then I believe that pentium-m may be a better choice

 Almost certainly. *NaN wrote:*   

> though I can't see why you'd want to go 32-bit with a core 2 duo.

 To avoid effectively cutting the L2 cache by 50%, for example  :Smile: .

----------

## CZAirwolfOC

what about CPU scalling ?

I have desktop Core 2 Duo, with Cpu Scalling and cpufreqd, cpufreutils etc. my CPU is managed between 600-700MHz   :Rolling Eyes:   last versions of those packages...

----------

## moocha

 *CZAirwolfOC wrote:*   

> what about CPU scalling ?
> 
> I have desktop Core 2 Duo, with Cpu Scalling and cpufreqd, cpufreutils etc. my CPU is managed between 600-700MHz    last versions of those packages...

 What about searching the forum for keywords like "cpufreqd" before you post, or opening a separate thread? Your question is completely unrelated.

----------

## CZAirwolfOC

 *moocha wrote:*   

>  *CZAirwolfOC wrote:*   what about CPU scalling ?
> 
> I have desktop Core 2 Duo, with Cpu Scalling and cpufreqd, cpufreutils etc. my CPU is managed between 600-700MHz    last versions of those packages... What about searching the forum for keywords like "cpufreqd" before you post, or opening a separate thread? Your question is completely unrelated.

 

I searched.   :Rolling Eyes:  Maybe i didn't saw the true solving thread ?

With cpu-scalling support in kernel cpufreq-info show only 600 and 700 MHz speeds. No way to change to default 1.86G. Withou AC, Battery support etc. still the same one.

----------

## ttuttle

If it helps, I have written a review of the Dell Inspiron e1405, which is the 14.1" sibling of the e1505.

----------

